# Website mit Überblick über CPUs/GPUs



## brazzjazz (7. Oktober 2009)

*Website mit Überblick über CPUs/GPUs*

Moin!
Ich bin nicht mehr ganz aktiv als Spieler, nur hin und wieder spiele ich mal eine Runde irgendeine Rallye oder irgendein UT, mein jetziger PC ist ein Athlon 64 von 2005. Ich interessiere mich aber schon noch, was so Neues auf den Markt kommt. Die Produktvielfalt gerade bei CPUs und GPUs ist aber derart explodiert, dass man sich da schon länger reinlesen muss, um zu wissen wo oben und unten ist. Gibt es zum Beispiel eine Website, die die neuesten Produkte "kartographiert", sodass ich z. B. weiß, welche Prozzis die neueste Generation sind, welche Grakas schon veraltet sind usw.? Auch so riesige Vergleichstabellen und -diagramme finde ich super.
Danke.


----------



## Wargrown (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Website mit Überblick über CPUs/GPUs*

Hardware-infos.com


----------

